# Digitally Drawn Fishys



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster inspired me to get back into digital drawing. So I whipped out my Wacom Bamboo and started on using Spike as my guinea pig.
This piece is still being worked on. Needs some more details/smudging. But what do yall think so far?










Oh yeah, here is the reference picture
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php...ictureid=22791


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wow!!! This is AMAZING!!! Will you do one for me... pretty please!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thomasdog said:


> Oh wow!!! This is AMAZING!!! Will you do one for me... pretty please!


I've been thinking about randomly picking users (with their permission of course) and draw their fishys.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well just ask us


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Why don't you draw Gandalf for me then:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

wonna pick me? lol.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, cool! That will be a great surprize when they get a gorgeous betta drawn for them!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

lol
I'm not even done with Spike xD
Just kidding 
I hope to finish Spike tonight.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh...im srry lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> oh...im srry lol


its okay
i was just kiddin


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh okay LOL


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

How goes the art work?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> How goes the art work?


Its gone great

Here the final product, cannot quite figure out how you did that color fading in the background.
And the forum seemed to have killed the quality of the picture. Looks 10x better.
What photoshop do you use? I have CS5


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I use photoshop elements 8.0.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I cant seem to fix the picture quality xP


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you saving the file as a JPEG or PNG? I find that PNG's have a better quality.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> Are you saving the file as a JPEG or PNG? I find that PNG's have a better quality.


OH YEAH!!!
Totally forgot about PNGs **smacks self in head**


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, much better quality


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I still use JPEG as my choice of compression though. I usually get a prompt to ask how high of quality do I wish to save the photo as, do you get that same prompt in your version of Photoshop?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> I still use JPEG as my choice of compression though. I usually get a prompt to ask how high of quality do I wish to save the photo as, do you get that same prompt in your version of Photoshop?


I think i get a similar prompt


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you put it to max or do you use a lower default? Because when I use the maximum quality it stays just about the same as how I drew it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> Do you put it to max or do you use a lower default? Because when I use the maximum quality it stays just about the same as how I drew it.


I just checked it and it is on Max


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

These are all different file types and yet they seem to look the same to me:
PNG:








BMP








And JPEG:








I really don't know why yours is losing quality during compression.
JPEG takes the least memory too.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not sure why either.
But each model of photoshop is different...


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Well as long as PNGs work, that is all you need!:-D


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

yeush I am happy the PNGs will work for me


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So I've gotten a coupla user's permissions to draw their fishys. 
Anyone else want me to draw their fishys? 
I perfer side on pictures and ones that clearly show the coloring.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

can you do one of my avatar?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> can you do one of my avatar?


oooohhh...is that a spade tail?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i think he's a small veiltail actually, but idk, im not good with the tail names lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> i think he's a small veiltail actually, but idk, im not good with the tail names lol


is this his actual picture?
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2765&pictureid=18622
or is your avatar a totally different fish?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

TOTALLY different fish, the one in that pic is Mister, he died about a month ago, he was my first betta....
this is the original of Poseidon......... it looks gross because i havent scrubbed my outside of the tank yet..... 






​


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> TOTALLY different fish, the one in that pic is Mister, he died about a month ago, he was my first betta....
> this is the original of Poseidon......... it looks gross because i havent scrubbed my outside of the tank yet.....
> 
> View attachment 50576​


He almost looks like a spade tail.
Unless he has had some fin rot I don't think he is a spade tail.
But still a gorgeous fish you've got there


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Aren't veil tails and spade tails pretty much the same tail? I heard someone say that they are classified as the same tail and that spade is more just more descriptive.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> Aren't veil tails and spade tails pretty much the same tail? I heard someone say that they are classified as the same tail and that spade is more just more descriptive.


I wondered that....
But I love the spade shape


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you do this one please!!! I don't have any good pictures of Benz, nor do I want to try right now he is crazy right now being in that cup and gets even more psychotic with flash but here is Anani


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

In case you forgot I would like a Gandalf drawing


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ooooohhhhh
pretty fishys
i might haveta do eeny meeny miny moe xD


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

picked a fishy
grabbing colors and starting outlines


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooo surprises surprises


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

idk the difference, like i said im not good with names lol


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay I decided to give yall a sneak peak on my WIP.









Also, I seem to be having issues saving Gandolf's photo. I've deleted and re-saved a million times but it keeps doing this


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

That is weird. What does it say when you're saving the photo? is there any change in shape, if not try to edit the photo by skewing the horizontal frame to 25%. I think that will put him back into a more square shape.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> That is weird. What does it say when you're saving the photo? is there any change in shape, if not try to edit the photo by skewing the horizontal frame to 25%. I think that will put him back into a more square shape.


Just asks me where I would like to save the photo.
I was thinking I may have to skew him
hehe


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg looking good


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Omg looking good


Thankies
I just couldn't keep it a secret any longer xD
I'll be working on it some more tonight.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im glad you didn't it was killing me too haha


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Im glad you didn't it was killing me too haha


LOL
I just kept looking at it like "I need to share this. Hubby, BFF AND the dog n cat aren't enough eyes!!" BTW the dog n cat could careless xD


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha well my roomie and I love it! Im gonna print out for my sister as a surprise when its all done


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Haha well my roomie and I love it! Im gonna print out for my sister as a surprise when its all done


awh :')
do you want the original background or a specific color as a background?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

hmmmm what do you think would be better?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I recommend that you use a light blue to blue gradient if you choose to use a color instead of a natural background.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

ZergyMonster said:


> I recommend that you use a light blue to blue gradient if you choose to use a color instead of a natural background.


I cannot remember how to do a gradient....


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the natural background looks kind of cool with the silk plant in the back and all


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Been a little busy taking care of my Piggy. He has a bit of a leg injury. Karebear's digital drawing would of been done last night. 
I've been keeping a watchful eye over Piggy. However, he has improved quite a bit and I'm going to an art festival with my BFF. I'll be getting my muse back and plan to finish the painting tonight.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

aww I see you got him back! post pictures of him when you can! 

No rush either take you time


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry for the extended wait KareBear.
My tablet has decided to be annoying. It isn't cooperating very long with me. The curser will suddenly appear on the left side of the screen and won't go back to where my pen is directing it.
It's done this before and usually lifting the pen off the tablet and putting it back down fixes it. But that isn't fixing it nor is unplugging the tablet/replugging it. :'(


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

No worries take your time! I understand that technology can be a pain at times


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love you to do Bob Buttons, if you have time!!


----------

